# Prolonged inpatient stay with delivery



## mom2all82 (Mar 25, 2008)

I am in need of some assistance. I was asked by one of our OB/GYN providers how to code the following scenerio.

Patient is 26 weeks pregnant and is threatening preterm delivery. Her cervix has started to dilate. The OB and the neonatologist want her hospitalized and on strict bed rest. She ends up staying 4 weeks and delivers the baby at 30 weeks. she is never discharged from the hospital prior to delivery. The OB sees the patient daily while in the hospital. How would you bill for this?

Your input would is greatly appreciated.   

Thank you 
Vicki W.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 25, 2008)

mom2all82 said:


> I am in need of some assistance. I was asked by one of our OB/GYN providers how to code the following scenerio.
> 
> Patient is 26 weeks pregnant and is threatening preterm delivery. Her cervix has started to dilate. The OB and the neonatologist want her hospitalized and on strict bed rest. She ends up staying 4 weeks and delivers the baby at 30 weeks. she is never discharged from the hospital prior to delivery. The OB sees the patient daily while in the hospital. How would you bill for this?
> 
> ...



I'm not an ob coder but I would say... to bill hospital visits (99231-99233) for the stay I don't think insurance would consider it part of the regular prenatal visits (care) then bill your delivery code on date of delivery...

Anyone else have any suggestions,


----------



## carafry (Mar 25, 2008)

*bill hospital visits*

I agree with Roxanne.  You would bill each separate in-patient visit with the diagnosis of threatened pre-term labor (and whatever else) and then bill the delivery on the delivery date.  The day or two spent in the hospital AFTER the delivery would be included in the global.


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 29, 2008)

I also agree with both replies..


----------

